# •·.·°¯`·.·• صور كوميدية وغرائب وحلاوة المصريين •·.·°¯`·.·•  (الجزء الاول)



## سامح روماني2 (6 أغسطس 2010)

*




لو مات مرة تانية هيدفع يعني






يا رب يا خوي






مش هتقدر تمنع رجليك تمشي






اعرف ان الدقيقة 60 ثانية كيف صارت 77






طيب ايش نقول للفنان هذا






من كثر الزباين بيقولهم هو فين






يا سلام علي الاحترام






خايف من الامراض






مبروك للي هيشتري هياخذة كلها






وبعد التصليح هيوقفوا عمال جوة






نفسي اعيش لليوم هذا واشوف النوادر






فيس بوك المصريين






ما بدها تعليق






وبعدها هتلاقي الثابع والسامن والتاثع هههههه






محشش فاهم جوجل غلط






نقليات عامة






طيب والله فهمان






هذا اسمة تعذيب مش تعليب






مين يشتري مدرسة مستعملة




افتح طريق للشباب*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أغسطس 2010)

*حلووين قوي كلهم
وخصوصا نقليات عامة واللي بعدها
تسلم ايديك سامح​*


----------



## سامح روماني2 (6 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلووين قوي كلهم
> وخصوصا نقليات عامة واللي بعدها
> تسلم ايديك سامح​*



ههههههه شكرا علي المرور حبيبي مايكل


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 أغسطس 2010)

*ههههههههههههه
تحفة كلهم 
تسلم ايديك يا سامح*​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2010)

كلهم حلوين جدا

بتاع التعليب وشهادة الوفاه

شكرا سامح​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههههههه*
*حلوين يا سامح*​


----------



## hanysabry (6 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه حلوه بجد​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (7 أغسطس 2010)

حلوين أوى و أحلى حاجة بتاعة الفيس و جوجل


----------

